# personnel concerné



## eroz

Salut!

Je voudrais savoir comment on dit en espagnol: "Personnel *concerné*"

Merci d'avance


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¿Personal autorizado?

Digo, puede ser una opción


----------



## tom29

O sencillamente "personal concernido" ? Danos mas contexto para que veamos con mas precision lo que quieres decir.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

tom29 said:


> O sencillamente "personal concernido" ? Danos mas contexto para que veamos con mas precision lo que quieres decir.


 

Bueno creo que todo depende del lugar (comme toujours) en México nadie, te entendería, Personal concernido. supongo en españa sí


----------



## Avié

No, aquí tampoco usamos personal concernido. No sé cómo se usa exactamente en francés, pero Personal Autorizado sí tiene sentido.


----------



## tom29

No sé si en españa me entenderian, jeje ! Solo intento, experimento y luego veo si es correcto o no con el saber y el sentir de los otros. Pero danosla frase entera para que veamos las posibilidades por favor.

Asi entiendo este asunto :

Le personnel concerné par le changement d'horaire devra venir plus tôt demain.

El personal concernido por el cambio del horario tendra que ir a trabajar mas temprano mañana.

Asi no es ?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

El personal que vaya a cambiar de horario deberá venir más temprano. (entre los cuates)

El personal autorizado para su cambio de horario, deberá presentarse más temprano 
(Como aviso de trabajo)


----------



## Inaxio L

Salut! Yo diría "personal afectado por el cambio horario".


----------



## tom29

Entonces como se emplea "concernir" ?

"Sentirse concernido por algo" no se dice ? O debo emplear "atañer" tal vez ?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Mmh, lo que pasa es que aunque el uso correcto del verbo concernir, es afectar, en México también le damos ese sentido de incumbencia.
Por ejemplo decir.

Este asunto no te concierne, puede ser perfectamente cambiado por

Este asunto no te afecta
Este asunto no te incumbe

Por eso la duda ¿Creo yo?


----------



## tom29

entonces deberia ser correcto decir :

"El personal concernido por algo" porque le afecta esa cosa, sencillamente esta concernido por esa cosa.

Eso es o no entiendo nada ?


----------



## Inaxio L

Quizás se trate de expresiones hechas, "el personal concernido" me parece un poco forzado o demasiado formal, aunque yo no diría que está mal. En cualquier caso, para el caso que nos ocupa, sin duda emplearía "afectado". Aio!


----------



## tom29

Por eso digo que falta contexto. Puede que se necesite una expresion formal dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## Drareg

Hola
dependant du contexte, on peut aussi utiliser le verbe AFECTAR

Saludos


----------



## doutes

Afectado, claramente.


----------



## GURB

Hola
A mi me toca aportar mi modesta contribución a esta discusión. Imitando este ejemplo sacado de un documento administrativo argentino yo diría:* personal interesado.*
_ Tercer paso. Divulgación directa de la información, impresión y distribución de documentos, realización de entrevistas, sesiones y conferencias para dar a conocer al personal interesado, y a quienes se crea conveniente informar, los resultados del estudio y sus proyecciones._
Esperando que todos -inclusive los mexicanos-entiendan y acepten esta expresión, os saludo a todos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Para mí personal interesado, suena más neutro, así no das conotación ni negativa, ni positiva.
¡Me suena bien!


----------



## Penolibe

Hola, Creo que *personnel concerné* puede ser: personal atañido (suena raro), o personal afectado, o personal implicado.
Espero que esto sí sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## Drareg

Yo diría: Personal involucrado


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Si suena raro "personal concernido" o "personal atañido" es porque en castellano es totalmente incorrecto, ya que, a diferencia del francés, "concernir" y "atañer" son verbos *intransitivos. * Por lo tanto, el verbo no puede tener un complemento directo. Sólo puede decirse que "algo concierne o atañe *a* alguien".


----------



## Drareg

Es cierto , gracias.
GG


----------

